# Netflix or Amazon Prime



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

As per the title


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Netflix has more good stuff imo, only got prime cus I ran out of stuff to watch on Netflix. Worth it for trailer park boys and the killing amazing programmes


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Have them both and prefer Netfilx. Also you can access the American version of Netflix (as currently it's an international licence) and get different content, not sure if you can with Amazon.


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

I rotate between Sky Now entertainment, Netflix and Amazon Prime, do a couple of months of one, then cancel change to another one for a couple of months


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Netflix free trial then prime free trial lol


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Scrap Amazon, go for either now to or Netflix.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The upside of amazon though is if you buy lots of stuff on amazon you can save a lot


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

We have both, although the Amazon Prime was purchased purely for the awesome free next day delivery service (order saturday teatime, arrive sunday morning) They both have their merits but i'd probably put the amount of content on Netflix ahead if I was just looking at video comparisons. Plus as already stated by changing your networks proxy you can access Netflix worldwide, USA, Canada.........


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Wife looked into prime recently (currently have Netflix) and she said you still have to pay on top of your subscription for certain things. Although I'm sure when the new Jeremy clarkson program comes on we will get prime.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Guitarjon said:


> Wife looked into prime recently (currently have Netflix) and she said you still have to pay on top of your subscription for certain things. Although I'm sure when the new Jeremy clarkson program comes on we will get prime.


Like what out of curiosity? I've got prime and haven't seen any extra costs


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Clancy said:


> Like what out of curiosity? I've got prime and haven't seen any extra costs


It'll be the films that have just come out for home viewing, you have to pay for those.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

NeilG40 said:


> It'll be the films that have just come out for home viewing, you have to pay for those.


Ah right yeah, the ones not on prime

Prime does seem to have some slightly newer films than Netflix, which mostly has older films but newer TV shows


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Amazon firestick with Kodi


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for replies so far running out of things to watch on Netflix do like Netflix layout more than Amazon Prime. Am off work in a few days so might do the 30days free trial. Don't order that much from Amazon this year 1 order last year 6 orders. Part of reason am considering Amazon is because of the new top gear program whatever it's going to be Amazon could possible put the price up because I think it's going to be popular. I got Netflix when it was £5.99 if I leave and want to come back it will be £6.99


----------

